# Dynax UC under car



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

The plan is this weekend to get the car up (wheel arches to) snow foam, rinse then using megs super degreaser and some brushes clean the underside of my 6 year old golf then finally protect it using bilt hamber UC. Il be removing the wheel arch liners and the two long plastic shield things that run across the middle section of the car so I can give it a good clean as I can. 

Few questions if I may

1. How many layers would you recommend and how durable is UC?

2. How long between each layer of UC?

3. To do the job right will I also need some dynax s50? I see this product being used along with UC for the same job as I'm wanting to do but why/where would I use it if at all?

I'd be grateful for any help at all, doesn't seem to be to much info on this

Cheers


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have recently used Dynax on my under carrige and it's come up a treat, just apply nice even coats and it's quick drying so in an hour or two your good to go, I have been informed by one of the companies tech boys that one application should last 2 years before a recoat.


----------



## Moonska (Oct 4, 2014)

Use this at work, very good stuff.

1-2 medium coats with an hour or two inbetween


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Cheers guys :thumb: I hope 3 cans will be plenty, fingers crossed. Looking forward to doing it just hope the weathers decent for me, a far more important part of the car that needs attention this time of year that seems to go a miss with many IMO.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Chris92VAG said:


> a far more important part of the car that needs attention this time of year that seems to go a miss with many IMO.


True, although not as bad as they used to be, normally my cars are in better condition underneath than on top..

I've found the tin's much better (thinker) than the spray cans, so for me, spray can first then brush on a second coat..


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

G.P said:


> True, although not as bad as they used to be, normally my cars are in better condition underneath than on top..
> 
> I've found the tin's much better (thinker) than the spray cans, so for me, spray can first then brush on a second coat..


I take it they make a 'paint tin' one to? I've only got 3 cans for this time. What's this stuff like with heat, say if I coated the sump would the heat just burn/melt it away? My sumps ally so don't think it would benefit much for UC but a coating can't hurt if it's stays on, just asking for for future reference

:thumb:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Chris92VAG said:


> What's this stuff like with heat, say if I coated the sump would the heat just burn/melt it away? My sumps ally so don't think it would benefit much for UC but a coating can't hurt if it's stays on, just asking for for future reference


Well, I've sprayed it around a back box joint on a diesel van and 3k later its still there..


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi, clean underside of car on Saturday then Sunday I used the dynax UC on it, first layer went on then waited a hour then applied 2nd layer waited a few hours the put all the wheel arch linars back on all though it was a little wet/sticky.

Didn't use the car today so it had time to dry came back just before and touched the rear subframe and it's still a little sticky, last layer was applied at 3pm yesterday. 

Does it dry hard or just stay a little sticky? Need the car tomorrow but scared incase I get a load of crap sticking to the underside.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chris92VAG said:


> Hi, clean underside of car on Saturday then Sunday I used the dynax UC on it, first layer went on then waited a hour then applied 2nd layer waited a few hours the put all the wheel arch linars back on all though it was a little wet/sticky.
> 
> Didn't use the car today so it had time to dry came back just before and touched the rear subframe and it's still a little sticky, last layer was applied at 3pm yesterday.
> 
> Does it dry hard or just stay a little sticky? Need the car tomorrow but scared incase I get a load of crap sticking to the underside.


I think the sticky feel is more the wax than anything else, it's still the case with my car 3 weeks on.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Mmm, this is interesting! My current car, that will become SWMBO's car in December, is undersealed with waxoyl. I'm very happy about this because it's giving up the garage soon to make way for my S3. I am in two minds about undersealing the Audi for a number of reasons. Firstly, I'm led to believe that A3/S3's are galvanized thus minimizing the chances of corrosion in the time I'm planning on keeping it. Secondly, I heard that Audi have knocked back some warranty claims just because the car WAS undersealed.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

m2srt said:


> Mmm, this is interesting! My current car, that will become SWMBO's car in December, is undersealed with waxoyl. I'm very happy about this because it's giving up the garage soon to make way for my S3. I am in two minds about undersealing the Audi for a number of reasons. Firstly, I'm led to believe that A3/S3's are galvanized thus minimizing the chances of corrosion in the time I'm planning on keeping it. Secondly, I heard that Audi have knocked back some warranty claims just because the car WAS undersealed.


All the mechanical stuff still needs protecting tho such as subframes etc the factory under seal on my mk5 gti was still going strong as you'd expect but things such as the rear subframe etc has corrosion on. If you layer it thin you'll not know it's there, take your time with it as I did two thickish coats and some parts you can see it on such as inside the wheel arches but nothing at all really on the suspension parts, the parts where you can see it (not like you would see it without being under the car anyways obviously) is nothing major a tad on the yellow side but still waaaaaaay better than black wax splattered all over it. My cars white to so that might make it appear more yellow maybes?

I feel much happier driving the car now and with another winter coming I've got it done just in time.


----------

